# Is it really worth it......



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Groutface said:


> The first restaurant that was done by us......laughing.....but its true close for a week and a half and VOILA you have a new restaurant....


How many sq ft that you need week and half?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Evan1968 said:


> Walk into a few of mine.


And soon to be mine! :shifty:

Local ABC affiliate job coming up soon.

Craig, like any good tile guy, they are far and few between. BTW, I see Five Guys popping up around here. When you making a road trip? :whistling


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Commercial or residential.....I don't want callbacks plain and simple.......pride goes a long way..... I'm sure u guys feel the same....thumbsup


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Angus would be proud to relieve himself in here!:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Evan1968 said:


> Angus would be proud to relieve himself in here!:laughing:


He no longer does that in the sink...:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Damn subway........arg

I swear, I'm gonna start taking pics for all those that can't possibly believe it's every commercial bathroom I go in.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> He no longer does that in the sink...:laughing:


BS....it all goes to the same drain :whistling


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Angus said:


> I see Five Guys popping up around here. When you making a road trip?


Have my hands full with 7 of them here and NJ by the end of the year. Grab one or 2 for yourself. Easy,peazy..1-2-3'zy.(and i know the numbers $):thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Evan1968 said:


> Have my hands full with 7 of them here and NJ by the end of the year. Grab one or 2 for yourself. Easy,peazy..1-2-3'zy.(and i know the numbers $):thumbsup:


Ya, but can you tell me how to keep these guys away while doing one?


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

TheItalian204 said:


> How many sq ft that you need week and half?


The one we did consisted of removal of 800 sq ft....in an operating restaurant.......CLEAN!.....serious amount of levelling....Ardex k 15 ,65 or so bags......install 1800 sq ft on floor in servery, dining,and two baths, on a repeating pattern,500 sq ft on walls in bath and install 2 feet high throughout restaurant as a base, took us two and a half weeks...... The other restaurant was install over existing not staggered pattern 1800 sq ft on floor and 500 on walls ......... Took them week and half


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Ya, but can you tell me how to keep these guys away while doing one?


With this:


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Angus said:


> Damn subway........arg
> 
> I swear, I'm gonna start taking pics for all those that can't possibly believe it's every commercial bathroom I go in.
> __________________


It's not in all of them and here....try this throne, King Of All Tile.:laughing:



Angus said:


> can you tell me how to keep these guys away while doing one?


 Have me on site...I still have my Union Card!


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Groutface said:


> The one we did consisted of removal of 800 sq ft....in an operating restaurant.......CLEAN!.....serious amount of levelling....Ardex k 15 ,65 or so bags......install 1800 sq ft on floor in servery, dining,and two baths, on a repeating pattern,500 sq ft on walls in bath and install 2 feet high throughout restaurant as a base, took us two and a half weeks...... The other restaurant was install over existing not staggered pattern 1800 sq ft on floor and 500 on walls ......... Took them week and half


How many guys and how long were your days?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Evan1968 said:


> Have me on site...I still have my Union Card!


Alas, when is you're road trip :whistling


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

I work with myself and one apprentice on this job,and 8 hour days ...we didn't have full run of the jobsite bad organization.....electricians plumbers and drywallers........not that different from any other site.....


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

As well as a three day stoppage for an asbestos abatement .....so actual working days ....12


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

That's really good for 2 guys and that amount of footage. bravo!:thumbsup:



Groutface said:


> bad organization.....electricians plumbers and drywallers....


I feel your pain....hard to tile with every trade wanting to be were you are working. Thats why we do nights lots of times. And we are in charge of the radio!


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Angus said:


> Alas, when is you're road trip


Let me know when you want me..i have been known to pimp my card out!


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Evan1968 said:


> That's really good for 2 guys and that amount of footage. bravo!:thumbsup:
> 
> I feel your pain....hard to tile with every trade wanting to be were you are working. Thats why we do nights lots of times. And we are in charge of the radio!


Thanks I thought we knocked it out pretty good......We do night's at the banks , seems to work better now that they r open Sundays too: cheers


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Groutface said:


> I work with myself and one apprentice on this job,and 8 hour days ...we didn't have full run of the jobsite bad organization.....electricians plumbers and drywallers........not that different from any other site.....


Pretty impressive.

4 guys,1600 sq ft about a month ago.

same issues...demo,leveling,prepping,laying. half of that walls really so prepping was important.

7 days.


----------

